# best skyscrapers/buildings of the 90's



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

US Bank tower Los Angeles 1990









Bank of America Plaza (Atlanta) 1992









Condé Nast Building (4 Times Square) New York City 1999









Commerzbank Tower Frankfurt 1997









AT&T Building (Nashville)1994









Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building 1991









Jin Mao Building Shanghai 1998









One Canada Square london 1991









Gas Company Tower los angeles 1991









Yokohama Landmark Tower Yokohama 1993









Carnegie Hall Tower New York City 1991


Two Prudential Plaza Chicago 1990



Bank of China Tower Hong Kong 1990









Central Plaza Hong Kong 1992










Petronas Twin Towers Kuala Lumpur 1998


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Bank of China:yes:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

BoC. Easy.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

hmm idd go for the us bank tower i love the crown on top of it i just wish it dident have that damn logo on it but yea theres many more u can pick btw i just posted a few that came to mind


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

BoC, maybe not just the best of the decade, but century. Central Plaza and Petronas a distant joint second.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

the petronas are just stunnig!!!!!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

almost all are simply great :drool:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

They're all so amazing but nothing from the nintys beats BOC!


----------



## krzewi (Mar 9, 2007)

guys where is pool?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ you dont need a poll, its just your opinion


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Bank of China, followed by Petronas and US bank


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

That Nashville monster is the odd one of the bunch. Terrible.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

krzewi said:


> guys where is pool?


last time i tryed doing a poll i screwed it up but i wanna say the us bank tower i really think could compeat with the BOC there bouth really amazing buildings i guess i can say the us bank tower was the best building made in the us in the 90's ive nodiced that sometimes its says it was cimpleated in 1989 but i see 1990 alot but u can add outher buildings on here as well


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Boc by far..


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

US Bank Tower and Conde Nast, Commerzbank are good. Petronas and Bank of China I sometimes love, sometimes hate. The rest are either average or just awful.


----------



## krzewi (Mar 9, 2007)

BANK OF CHINA :crazy2:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Bank of China in HK is simply the best :master:. Nothing beats it :master:. True masterpiece of the modern architecture :bow:. Other towers that can get more than 10 out of 10 from me are Petronas Towers in KL kay: and Jim Mao Tower in Shanghai kay:. Other towers posted in here that I like are: 

4. US Bank Tower in LA
5. Gas Company Tower in LA
6. Central Plaza Hong Kong
7. Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt


----------



## Nõgesh (May 3, 2007)

Bank of China ofcourse, btw how did this AT&T monster get to the list :crazy:


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Petronas Twin Towers, deffinatly. You cant beat these baby's!


----------

